# Best Plants For A Piranha Tank



## Sanjo Eel

So I have recently been adding more and more plants to my aquarium, and I must say I really am liking it. Although for now I am sticking with the toughest ones! Anyway, I think everyone's tanks could benefit from some live plants, so I wanted to start a thread about which plants are best for a piranha tank. 
Had bad luck with Jungle Val, but currently, I am having great results with crinum thaianum, or the water onion plant. It is planted in regular silica sand up to the bottom of the bulb. The pygos, known for their plant chomping antics(fake or otherwise) really don't have too much interest in it at all. However where it was originally planted there was a lot of spawning going on, so the sand got cleared away from the roots and then of course the roots got bitten off. Actually the p's managed to bite off about half of the roots! Still, this onion plant is doing GREAT! It must be 6ft long by now and the long leaves float on top of the water and stretch across the whole tank. Looks awesome! No extra care or nutrients provided. 
The way the lfs employee put it, "If you stick an onion plant in your tank and it likes it, it will do great! If it doesn't like it, it will still do OK." 
Great plant for a piranha tank: Crinum Thaianum!








What are your suggestions??


----------



## jayscollision

I like anubias coffeefolia, attaches well to driftwood, easy to care for, good hardy plant. Amazon swords don't seem to workout, my p's shred them to pieces lol. with my reds spawning so much its hard to keep plants, they blow them out of the gravel and I always find them floating at the top.


----------



## I Can Mate

amazon swords are always good plants that dont really require high lighting


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

swords, crypts, moss, anibuis or pretty much anythign that has thick and strong leaves shoudl be good as long as you have the lighting. Swords arnt hard to take care or though they should have a good substrate or they wont do too good


----------



## maknwar

All plants will do well in a p tank. Its what equipment you have and how much work you put into it.


----------



## thekiller107

n


----------



## I Can Mate

thekiller107 said:


> does anyone know where to buy a 50 gallon fish tank


a fish store or online sources. try out your local craigslist.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I agree with I can mate, swords I found to be really easy to reproduce and maintain. Also I had corkscrew vals do really really well. Those are the two that stick out as I have had all my plant succeed just some a lot more than others!!


----------



## jayscollision

The swords were not the problem with me, My reds seemed to like to chew them apart lol.


----------



## balluupnetme

anubias have been very succesful for me, I might try amazon swords


----------



## thekiller107

would java fern work


----------



## TheCableGuy

thekiller107 said:


> does anyone know where to buy a 50 gallon fish tank


Why don't you start your own thread instead of derailing other people's threads.


----------



## I Can Mate

thekiller107 said:


> would java fern work


yes


----------



## wisco_pygo

i like jungle vals. i dont know why some say they're hard to keep. i only have 54w of light on them, 12 hours a day and they're fine, in fact they're taking over my tank


----------



## Sanjo Eel

I'm going to try some lightly anchored hornwort. I still have a mental image of hw needles clogging my filter intakes....
Has anyone tried it?Do they like to chew it up? The cichlids don't touch the stuff and they are master aquascapers LOL


----------



## Ba20

Id stay away from it, try pennywort instead.


----------

